# A different kind of Tramping.



## Toasty Tramp (Aug 20, 2016)

Spanging weighs heavy on the soul.
Dumpster diving gets pretty gross.
2 months in the same outfit sucks, 2 months without a shower even moreso.

I'm gonna try out something a little different, because while yes, I CAN survive with no money to my name...why should I? I'm coming off the road for a sec to get back on the road, if that makes sense?

As much as I dislike missions...The opportunity it provides currently outweighs the fact that "I'd rather not." A bed at night saves time and energy, 3 meals a day means I don't have to spange, the network of people trying to help you out is invaluable. I showed up at the Jackson, WY mission, and I secured a job before the paperwork was even filled out. Professional moving...something I've been doing on and off since separating from the Air Force when strapped for cash.

Got a place to sleep, 3 meals a day, employment, and my spirit sits easy as I relax and type this up over a cup o joe I didn't have to shell out $2.50 for (Resort towns are PRICEY.)

So, what's my point?
If you're tired of roughing it, there's options. Its definitely an "easy way out", but the easy way out means more energy for stepping it up a level and pursuing those things that took ya to the road in the first place.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm not sure where the mission is in Jackson, but that might explain why my only competition on a productive grocery dumpster was bears.

I understand how important it is to come off the road sometimes for a break.

No shame in scoring some work.


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 20, 2016)

nothing wrong with that , brother .i will mayb doing that in the weather. cuz my job is kind of dependent on weather. now just #tarplife not as many wooded areas here


----------



## Dmac (Aug 20, 2016)

Good deal. Sometimes, when people are moving, they get rid of lots of extra stuff. Hopefully you will score some good equipment or other cool shit!


----------



## Art101 (Aug 20, 2016)

Ain't nothing wrong with a mission break.It gets nice when you get older and the ground just ain't that soft anymore.They can also be a good source of info on what is up locally.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Aug 20, 2016)

dmac66 said:


> Good deal. Sometimes, when people are moving, they get rid of lots of extra stuff. Hopefully you will score some good equipment or other cool shit!



Thats one of the things I'm hoping for, tbh. I need some mountaineering gear, a compound bow, new clothes (mine are like rags), and other odds an ends. Just gonna keep an eye out and try not to pay, and if I MUST...at least not pay retail haha


----------



## creature (Aug 21, 2016)

Dig..
the war isn't about being a certain way...

the war is doing what you should..

people are meant to share..

you can be the sharer or the sharee, but you can't be the same one all the time..

doesn't matter how little or how much.. just matters that you can or do, when you can or do.

& that doesn't even mean being fucking perfect..

just means canning or doing.

spanging weighs heavy when you see it as a revolutionary act from which no one benefits other than yourself..

be glad it weighs heavy upon you.

it means you are honest..

spanging ofyen yields little more than survival, & we have more life than merely that..

go you, mo fo fucking mo..

sucks to have brains & simplicity at the same time..
or, hell.. *goodness* & simplicity at the same time..

look this one up:

"what greater wisdom can you find, than kindness?"\

we are a wise people, & unless we are oogles, kindness is the first word we love..

& kindness is sharing..

so get a fucking job, earn a few dollars, enjoy it or hate it, & the blow it the fuck off or not,,

............but................

get enough to do a little sharing....

fresh water, clean socks, a passed around pack of smokes, a $5 spot or a couple of singles, a beer for whoever thirsts..
whatever..

get a little to give, to fulfill the other honest aspect of your nature..


human existence is being ass raped with a 2x4 & railroad spikes..

you want to be natural, off grid & need nothing but what you can find in the wild?

good fucking luck..

it isn't unrealistic or irrational..

it's just that until t6hings break to the point of where the controllers begin to starve, you & i & us & all who are here, desiring to be free
& desiring to be simple
are subject to their controlling, until such time that a plausible method of equalization presents itself as viable..

destroy the controllers?

maybe.

show them kindness, while they starve, having none of the skills it takes for humble, compassionate, cooperative existence?

very well much maybe, maybe probable..

shoot their asses when they are intentionaly being dicks, when they should be kind, instead?

hell yes, motherfuck.

so what you need is a means to be kind.

a little bit of power..

a little bit of saying "this is mine. i created it. please, if you can, enjoy it, that i enjoy what it took to create.."

& then you get equality..

sharing shouldn't be about pity, ever.

sharing should be about respect, always...

anyways.. i have to go rant elsewhere..

peace, bro, & thank you for being hardcore..


----------

